# Drywall pattern



## Takj0370 (12 mo ago)

Hello, I'm trying to research what design this is.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

stomp

in your case they didnt stomp enough. you can see the roller/slide marks in between stomps. thin mud rolled on thin(again in your case), then stomped with stomping brush. for patch area you will need to wet brush the edges out first. if its stomped in a pattern good luck. play with scrap chunk of drywall.


----------



## Takj0370 (12 mo ago)

Is there a particular stomp brush and thank you for your help


----------

